# 3 birds 1hour



## hunter03 (Aug 8, 2013)

Me and my friend gone hunting with our new slingshots. We have shooted 3birds in 1hour.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What kind of birds? Why did you kill them?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## hunter03 (Aug 8, 2013)

Idk what kind of birds were...and i killed them....cuz we wanted to test the slingshots amd for some fun i till upload somr pics 2morrow..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Killing things for "fun" is not a very good idea. That gives people a very bad idea about slingshots, and leads to them being banned. If you are not killing for food or for pest control, then you should not be killing.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

tsk, tsk ,tsk, tsk.........bad boy.
You'll get a fork hit very soon.


----------



## hunter03 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well...the.birds we killed were just 3 of the 100 bird that eat the food of my chickens...and im in the country side i mean village and im in a kind of isolated place and nobody sees me killing so...no witness=no bad perception


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hunter03 said:


> Me and my friend gone hunting with our new slingshots. We have shooted 3birds in 1hour.





hunter03 said:


> Idk what kind of birds were...and i killed them....cuz we wanted to test the slingshots amd for some fun i till upload somr pics 2morrow..





hunter03 said:


> Well...the.birds we killed were just 3 of the 100 bird that eat the food of my chickens...and im in the country side i mean village and im in a kind of isolated place and nobody sees me killing so...no witness=no bad perception


do yourself a favor, if your still a kid, underage, just stop and think about what you've written and how you wrote it. its coming off as unconscionable and ignorant. people on this forum only hunt for food and kill invasive species. you never really clarified that fact.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

hunter03 said:


> Well...the.birds we killed were just 3 of the 100 bird that eat the food of my chickens...and im in the country side i mean village and im in a kind of isolated place and nobody sees me killing so...no witness=no bad perception


I don't like what I see


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I dont think we are worried about the perception of your neighbours in your country. We are more worried about the perception of possible thousands of viewers of this sight from all over the world.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep.. Birds eating Chicken feed do not count as a pest necessarily. It is up to YOU to keep the birds away from the Chicken feed and, or, Chickens themself.

A cage is what you Should have, Keeps your chicken feed in, keeps the birds out.

Now, if they were something like dove, pigeon, or Quail, Heck, I would let them eat the chicken feed, as long as it brings Them around so i can hunt them and have a nice, Nice meal! 

SMS


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hunter03 said:


> Idk what kind of birds were...and i killed them....cuz we wanted to test the slingshots amd for some fun i till upload somr pics 2morrow..


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

hunter03 said:


> Well...the.birds we killed were just 3 of the 100 bird that eat the food of my chickens...and im in the country side i mean village and im in a kind of isolated place and nobody sees me killing so...no witness=no bad perception


Kid, you just told thousands of people you **** ****. Harry.


----------



## hunter03 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well...i think i will never post here again...bye bye


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

hunter03 said:


> Well...i think i will never post here again...bye bye


Ciao.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hunter03 said:


> Well...i think i will never post here again...bye bye


im guessing you are a minor. see you when you are of an adult nature and reasonable mindset.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Imperial said:


> im guessing you are a minor. see you when you are of an adult nature and reasonable mindset.


Dude, I'm 32!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

3 birds in 1 hour : 
is greater/less than/equal to:
Booed off the forum in 17 hours... ?


----------

